# Conspiracy Investigations



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Conspiracy Investigations

Course Length: 3 days (24 hours) 
MCTFT Coordinators: Ron Adams (727-865-2641) 

Conspiracies involving the activities of complex drug organizations with numerous individuals and a variety of crimes are inherently difficult to investigate and successfully prosecute. The goal of this course is to familiarize the investigator with the basics of what it takes to conduct conspiracy investigations from start to finish and to ensure prosecution and conviction of conspirators. 

Course Objectives 

Distinguish between tactical and strategic investigations. 
Understand legal issues of a conspiracy. 
Utilize techniques to conduct a complex conspiracy investigation from start to finish. 
Develop the case management tools necessary to manage a complex investigation. 
Utilize techniques to write an effective prosecutive summary. 
Overview of topics 

Overview of Current Drug Importation and Distribution Trends 
Strategic vs. Tactical Investigations 
Legal Elements of Conspiracy 
Initiating the Conspiracy Investigation 
Implementing the Appropriate Investigative Techniques: Search Warrants, Financial Investigations, and Telephone Records 
Acquiring Admissible Evidence 
Prosecutive Summaries and Discovery Issues 
Practical Exercise 
To register for a class, call the contact listed with that class below: 

4/12/2006 8428 FRANKLIN, MA RICK FLOOD 800-343-5682 x217 
6/13/2006 8499 METHUEN, MA CYNTHIA KAHMAN 978-691-2500 
7/18/2006 8147 MERIDEN, CT GEORGE MILLER 203-238-6528


----------

